# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  How to craft a legendary!

## Caniz

> The only thing we don't know is how many Mystic Clovers and Ectos you need for component 3, but I am sure someone will post that soon.
> 
> Step 1 - Mystic Forge Gifts
> 
> Gift of Magic = t6 fang (250) + t6 scale (250) + T6 claw (250) + T6 bone (250)
> 
> Gift of Might = T6 Blood (250) + t6 Venom (250) + T6 totem (250) + T6 dust (250)
> 
> Obsidian Shard (10) + Glob of Ectoplasm (10) + Crystal (10) + Mystic Coin (10) = 20-50 Random t6 Fine mats or Mystic Clovers
> ...


Original post at Reddit by Devlin1991, I don't take any credit from posting this.

----------


## Garricus

wow looks like they made it harder to get legendaries.

----------


## Schroom

Main problem at the moment is that nobody really knows how to craft the "Base Exotic". Rumor says it's based on luck, where you put in 4 of the same Rare item (4 dagger for example) in the mystic forge and you might get the Spark of Rage, the base exotic which is needed for The Incinirator (Legendary Dagger).

To me that souns like crap though, if I put all that work into crafting a legendary, I wouldn't want to rely on luck...

Other's say you need to use the Mystic Forge under unique conditions. For example: to craft the Dusk/Dawn 2h sword you actually need to use the Forge at dusk/dawn in-game.

----------


## Caniz

I think it's confirmed info at Dusk/Dawn about the timing. But, on them also, you rely on luck as far as I know, since no one has found a "recipe" yet to them.

----------


## stcc

With the 21 karma exploit weapon, I can tell that you can craft the "base exotic" by putting 4 times the same type of random lv 70+exotic in the mystic forge. It may be the same with different types or rares.

----------

